# Steelhead Advice



## TheSportsGuyDM (Jul 18, 2004)

I've lived in Akron for 13 years and have never hit the water for steelhead on the rivers. 

Looking for some input on where there is public access to fish for them and any tips for what to use. 

Appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The steelhead talk sub forum under "discuss your favorite species " would probably be the best place to look for information.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Moved it here for you.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

For steelhead you can use your normal spinning reel just get a nice noodle rod something 10' or longer is the best to use. Waders of course. Then normal tackle small hooks to run egg sacs, minnows, wax worms, or jigs with wax worms or maggots work. You will need some good floats and some split shots to get your presentation down. That's the basic start up I am sure I am leaving some stuff out. Best place to start for access go on to ODNR website thy have maps up. All the rivers are good right now and some anglers will help a newbie out on the river if they see you struggling. I know I would and have offered before. Hope this helps and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Supposed to rain at night the next weekend the 25th. Rivers should be muddy but with warmer water. Should be able to get on some once the ice is off.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

A friend gave me a book that would most definitely benefit you. It's called:
"Ohio's Lake Erie Public Access Guidebook Rivers Edition"
The ODNR put it together and it was published in 2013. I'm pretty familiar with access spots on the Rocky, Chagrin and Grand, but it had places in the book that I was unaware of. I'd say pick up the book and go exploring this coming summer.


----------



## King3 (Mar 26, 2016)

Steel-Addicted said:


> A friend gave me a book that would most definitely benefit you. It's called:
> "Ohio's Lake Erie Public Access Guidebook Rivers Edition"
> The ODNR put it together and it was published in 2013. I'm pretty familiar with access spots on the Rocky, Chagrin and Grand, but it had places in the book that I was unaware of. I'd say pick up the book and go exploring this coming summer.


Do you know where he bought it?


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

That sounds like ....winning...I want one


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

King3 said:


> Do you know where he bought it?


I downloaded that for free a couple years ago. http://coastal.ohiodnr.gov/portals/coastal/pdfs/pagrivers/LEPAG-RiversEd.pdf


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you LHW, I didn't know where he got it from.
Lot of info in this book and it should cut your exploration time down considerably.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

That book is a free book, found at some bait shops and on ODNR web site. Think it's still free. Look under publications.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The link I provided is free


----------

